# Digital infrared photography!



## astronaut (May 4, 2007)

Digital infrared photography is something I discovered a half a year ago. It is fairly simple to start with, provided that you have a decent dSLR camera.
I like the results - the IR photos look like they have been taken on another planet 
Also, btw, the new Sigma SD14 camera has the easiest-to-remove IR block filter, which makes that camera a super good IR capture device.
Also, check out the 3 best IR photos I've taken.

Cheers,
Mr Astronaut


----------



## astronaut (May 4, 2007)

Ah, yes, I recommend HOYA R72 filter for IR beginners  You might also need a tripod to handle to long exposure times on dSLR cameras.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (May 4, 2007)

Good post and nice shots! I *had* a 10D set up for IR only from MaxMax... but traded it out on a deal I couldnt pass up... I really miss it and wish I had it back though...


----------



## Garbz (May 4, 2007)

I love doing this type of photography on film. I find it a much easier medium to work with because of no lowpass filter. With digital you're either in a position where the filters are fighting each other (like two polarisers at 90 degree off angles), or you will have to apply some kind of butchery to the camera.

Still acceptable results can be had without removing the LPfilter


----------



## xs400 (May 11, 2007)

I wrote up a tutorial on Digital Infrared Photography. It describes the use of the Hoya R72 filter to take the shot with a digital camera, followed by processing the shot using Photoshop Elements to create monochrome images or Photshop CS2 to create images with a color cast. Here's the link > http://www.xsrider.com/infrared/infrared.htm


----------



## danalec99 (May 11, 2007)

You can also have your dslr 'converted' > Life Pixel - Infrared Conversion


----------



## bluerangeriii (May 11, 2007)

ive been wanting to get into ir but i hate that i have to dedicate an entire camera to it.    but ive seen some amazing images from it.


----------



## doenoe (May 11, 2007)

you dont really have to dedicate an entire camera for it you know. I shoot with a Canon EOS 350D, 50mm 1.8MKII and Hoya R72 and i get some nice results with it.....you just need some longer exposures then a rebuilt camera. But somtimes that can give a nice effect too. Just so you know


----------



## xs400 (May 13, 2007)

bluerangeriii said:


> ive been wanting to get into ir but i hate that i have to dedicate an entire camera to it. but ive seen some amazing images from it.


 
As mentioned above, you do not need to dedicate a camera to IR.  All you need is a Hoya R72 filter and a program to edit the IR photos.  A Hoya R72 costs less than $50 if you buy it online.  See my tutorial on how to do IR with a digital camera > http://www.xsrider.com/infrared/infrared.htm


----------



## fotogenik (May 15, 2007)

astronaut said:


> Digital infrared photography is something I discovered a half a year ago. It is fairly simple to start with, provided that you have a decent dSLR camera.
> I like the results - the IR photos look like they have been taken on another planet
> Also, btw, the new Sigma SD14 camera has the easiest-to-remove IR block filter, which makes that camera a super good IR capture device.
> Also, check out the 3 best IR photos I've taken.
> ...





Interesting statement I noticed on the page in the first link.



> Infrared photography is also known for its "nude" or "naked" people photos technique which relies on the fact that some fabrics or clothes are transparent in the IR spectrum.


I did not know this.  Anyone know what fabrics they are referring to?  I would hate to randomly shoot IR on the street and catch some woman (or man for that matter) in the shot wearing something that was invisible to IR.


----------



## Garbz (May 15, 2007)

Cotton. And it isn't invisible, but it does become translucent. Still not something you want to happen.


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (May 18, 2007)

To test you digital camera to see if the sensor accepts infra red, put your camera in program mode at ISO 100, darken the room, press a button on your TV remote (an IR one obviously) into the lens from about 12" away and take the shot (not too quick an exposure but not too long). If you can see the beam your cameras good to go. Worth testing before you buy the filter!


----------

